# gopher tortoise project



## pryncesssc (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello everyone ! I am requesting help from fellow tort lovers. I am going to be doing an honors project at my college and it is about gopher tortoise burrow placement and thermoregulation. I will need people who live in gopher tort natural range who are willing to document compass directions on the burrow placement for me. Please let me know if you can help !! Thanks in advance  

-Stephanie


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Sep 21, 2012)

What exactly do you mean? Which direction the entrance of the burrow is facing?

Some members of my herp club and I will be going field herping in gopher tort territory in a couple weeks.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 21, 2012)

I live near several gopher burrows. The one next to my property faces due SW!


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw, I wish this had been posted a couple weeks ago. I was recently on a property in Tarpon Springs, FL that had about 24 GT burrows... I seem to remember they were facing any and all directions. The determining factors there on burrow placement and opening seemed to to be based on location of sand mounds that could be dug into, and burrow proximity to vegetation. But, that was just a casual observation. Sorry I can't give you better info.


----------



## pryncesssc (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies !!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 22, 2012)

The ones I noticed in new smyrna beach along the atlantic coastal regions always faceed west to southwest away from the beach.


----------



## EKLC (Sep 22, 2012)

I live in Gainesville. We have lot's of gophers on Payne's Prairie. Of the threes burrows I know of, two face north, and one faces north west.


----------



## jaydog6644 (Jan 5, 2013)

how much was your Gopher Tortoise?


----------

